# Does anyone have this problem or suggestions on how to solve it?



## matthewlove (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm new to this forum and a healthy person for the most part, which makes it even more horrible as someone who hardly ever goes to a doctor (and doesn't have health insurance). I don't even get a seasonal cold or allergies...but for some reason, since May I have not been able to go to the bathroom normally for so much as two days in a row. If I don't use any fiber supplements, I will strain each time I try to go and may go as many as 10 times...seemingly without ever finishing. If I don't finish, I usually have to pee almost every hour...as if the shit is pushing on my bladder. It got so bad once a few years ago that I had an enlarged prostate (yet, for some reason, 3 doctors did not identify constipation as the cause of this).

I generally eat a high-fiber diet...but the only thing that seems to make a huge impact on it that I've tried so far is psyllium and a lot of exercise, but I'll still end up going at least four times a day, and it's hard to finish...with the same effect on my bladder when I don't.

Lately even the psyllium hasn't helped, so I went to a doctor about this for the first time, got diagnosed with IBS, prescribed something that only made me completely constipated, and told that there is another drug that could work...but otherwise I would need to see a specialist, which I can't afford right now.

I've heard that it can be related to stress, and I've definitely noticed a connection...but how can someone not be stressed when they can't even take a shit?

Thanks for reading. Hope to God or whatever's out there that someone has been through this and has solved it without some big operation or side-effect-ridden pharmaceutical. I'm on 27 and feel like I'm 57.


----------



## Belle142 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi, Sorry to hear that you are suffering. I can't be much help because I usually have the opposite problem. Have you tried taking Lactulose? I'm not sure if you get that in the US? I took it when I went through a patch similar to you, and it worked, but it's worth noting that it did then actually have me running after everything I'd eaten. Although that could have been the added medication and diet changes. Anything is worth a go though


----------



## Streetsurfing800 (Mar 5, 2014)

Actually sounds like me. Hey I'm new here too and right now I was forced out of my sleep due to naseous. It is 1:37 in the morning. I am 16 years old and hve been suffering and have been diagnosed with severe ibs. I hve bad constipation to the point where i would chug plum juice and eat as much fruit as I could. Plus using an enima. Still it would barley work I hve been out of school since December 4th. I'm stresses out about school and just wonder if I will ever be normal again! I hve been in some depressed places and had those thoughts but I could never do it. I can never seem to have a good day. I could never go one full day of feeling NO symptoms. It's like my body wants to be sick at this point. My GI doc told me I wus crazy right to my face. Did the endoscopy and colonoscopy but still nothing but inflammation. Tht wus 2 months ago. Luckily I have met this woman who had the same thing as me and she lives a perfectly normal life and hasn't had a symptom in years. Now right now I doubt tht bc I'm sooo unhappy right now but when I feel better I will believe it again and continue to fight. I would suggest if anyone is lost and doesn't know where to start, u should get a special blood test done tht tests ur allergies. I found out I wus allergic to almost everything I wus eating which contributed to the symptoms. Also do a stool test and make sure u test for bad bacteria in ur small and large intestine. Trust me just ask ur doctor. Right now I hve 25% "good" and 75% "bad" which contributes to even more symptoms. I am taking Zyvox which is a intense antibiotic to kill it off. So far so good but it's only been a week and my doc said it would take up to a month . Guess I'm put for another month. Another suggestion is tht If u truly want to feel normal again, u NEED to change ur diet. Thts the first step and trust me u can only eat 10 foods right now and it sucks but if I can hang out with my friends again then it's worth it! I would love to talk to anyone and ur story bc I think it would help me out! Hang in there and any questions please message me back.


----------



## Streetsurfing800 (Mar 5, 2014)

Medication won't fix the problem it just a band aid. Really try to change ur diet


----------



## Jacobseo (Sep 20, 2011)

Reminds me of someone that had almost similar condition. The only difference was that she got inflammation. Stress is definitely one factor of IBS although stress is sometimes unavoidable in life. Try to avoid things that can stress you up.


----------



## matthewlove (Mar 20, 2014)

Change my diet to what, though? I eat most of the (high-fiber) foods that are supposed to help digestion. I'm going to cut out dairy completely, though, and see what that does.

I was put on Valium and that helped a little bit...so I'm starting to think it's more muscular than anything. It's almost like my sphincter is too tight and needs something to help it relax. While stress and anxiety exacerbate this, I don't think they are the cause. The problem is I hear Valium is addictive, and I've found it hard to concentrate while on it.


----------



## Fatkiwi (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Matthew and street surfing 800, try googling milk kefir grains and see if you can find some online. It makes a yogurt like product that really helped my husband suffering similar issues. The kefir coats your gut in a protective lining, allowing it to heal and reduce the inflammation. Try dropping sugar ( other than those in fruit) and white bread and try to avoid medications from the doctors if you can as they are mostly guessing which drug that they need to push to get their monthly bonus, will give you some sort of result without the side effects making anything else worse. 
Maybe try taking a book, phone with addictive games or music with you to help you relax and hopefully allow you to stop straining and finish what your body naturally knows how to do. It has probably built up to a stressful act in itself which will only make things worse. Good luck guys.


----------



## jcb1967 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi all. I have iBs d, and have trouble with my prostate. When my bowls move I sometimes have pain in genital area. I have the greenlight procedure. My iBs seems to be linked to my urinary problems. My name is Jon and I am 46.


----------



## monkey feathers (Apr 28, 2014)

hi matthew iv'e had ibs for the past few years im still finding it hard getting the balance right for my diet, sometimes have an off day and eat the wrong things but i find that if fibres not helping much, i try antioxidant drinks, especially blueberry juice and that seems to help, plus drinking lots of water, hope your able to find a diet that helps


----------



## matthewlove (Mar 20, 2014)

Monkey feathers...thank you so much! I actually haven't been on the forum lately and didn't see your message until now....but interestingly enough it turns out that drinking lots of water is the solution.

I more or less figured it out on my own, but I pretty much need to drink 64 ounces or so every morning...while I'm on the toilet...in order to finish. I've tried a lot of other things, but this has been the only strategy that has consistently worked.


----------

